# Craftsman LT2000 lawn tractor conversion project



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

The motors I bought Tennant Nobles B10 motor, ELE 24-72VDC 3300 RPM 9.42HP, 35lbs 16kg and an IMPERIAL 36VDC 2000 RPM 2.5HP 70 A PM P66SR381(MARS?) (25lbs 11.35kg) arrived today. One thing I hadn't realizied was that o the Tennant motor the positive connection was broke off. clean to the nut against the motor. Can i use an easy out to remove the broken stud and replace it with another stud? Or will I have to open the motor up to replace it?
Later floyd


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks to be fairly simple four screws on cover Then four more screws on the inside That should allow access to the positive terminal. Probably more complex than that. Removed the cover for a quick peek inside. Other than being dusty and the broken terminal it looks great. I should have taken a pic but was more concerned about just taking a look and I forgot. Depending on which parts diagram for this motor I look at The brush cap comes ina complete unit with terminals, and the brushes are available separately. Didn't find the terminals avaiable separately yet. looks like it is a 1/4" brass coarse thread stud about 1.5 inches 38mm long.
(edit)Took the motors out to mom and dads (where the LT is) tested both batteries with a 12v LIFePo4 jumper box both work run smooth. Hopefully I can remove the engine from the LT next week. Maybe move the LT inside the barn.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Things aren't going as planned every time I go out to my folks place I end up doing something other than working on the tractor. I may end up changing the project to a light motorcycle/scooter conversion. Motorcycle Honda cm200t and scooter Honda elite 250 are at my house.
Later floyd


----------

